# Need help in buying a new LED TV? (Need reviews on SAMSUNG UA32EH6030R)



## Vaibhav20 (Sep 28, 2012)

ANY REVIEWS ON SAMSUNG UA32EH6030R LED TV?

I am planning to buy this t.v but am bit apprehensive about Samsung as back in 2008 all LED'S had a capacitor problem..

PS: there is a huge price difference between the company's official site and the price the retailers are offering. Why so?
The retailers i am talking about are the ones listed on Samsung's official site


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 29, 2012)

EH6030 is a 3D LED TV, it is the cheapest 3D LED TV by samsung out there, even sony doesn't have anything that price bracket.
Buy it if you really want a 3D TV otherwise get ES5600.
The company's official site shows the MRP and I hope you know the meaning of that, it is Maximum Retail Price, so obviously the normal retail price will be less than that of MRP as these things are sold at a price which is much less than the MRP


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Sep 29, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> EH6030 is a 3D LED TV, it is the cheapest 3D LED TV by samsung out there, even sony doesn't have anything that price bracket.
> Buy it if you really want a 3D TV otherwise get ES5600.
> The company's official site shows the MRP and I hope you know the meaning of that, it is Maximum Retail Price, so obviously the normal retail price will be less than that of MRP as these things are sold at a price which is much less than the MRP



OK got your point but I preferably will stick to 32" its not that I love 3D but I want a 32"+ 6030'S CMR is higher will help me in gaming + not interested in SMART TV features


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Sep 29, 2012)

Okay got your point but the fact is I want a 32" t.v.
The model you suggested is a SMART TV so preferably I will stick to SAMSUNG UA32EH6030 coz SMART TV features do no interest me at least not when compared to 3D. 
Also they are about the same price in the market so getting a 3D tv + 200hz CMR (GAMING )not a bad deal at the expense of SMART TV FEATURES rest features are all the same.


Yeah and I know what M.R.P is but a difference of 18k is still huge.


----------



## Nagarajan (Oct 11, 2012)

Vaibhav20 said:


> Okay got your point but the fact is I want a 32" t.v.
> The model you suggested is a SMART TV so preferably I will stick to SAMSUNG UA32EH6030 coz SMART TV features do no interest me at least not when compared to 3D.
> Also they are about the same price in the market so getting a 3D tv + 200hz CMR (GAMING )not a bad deal at the expense of SMART TV FEATURES rest features are all the same.
> 
> ...



Hi Vaibhav,

  Did you bought this Tv SAMSUNG UA32EH6030 ? I am also planning to buy this Tv and want to know about PQ when compared to SONY BRAVIA EX-650. 
  My friends are all suggesting me to go with SONY EX-650 for greater PQ but i dont need SMART Tv functionality.

  Can you please share your experience about PQ,ports avilable and 3D clarity ? My budget is around 35K


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 12, 2012)

Nagarajan said:


> Hi Vaibhav,
> 
> Did you bought this Tv SAMSUNG UA32EH6030 ? I am also planning to buy this Tv and want to know about PQ when compared to SONY BRAVIA EX-650.
> My friends are all suggesting me to go with SONY EX-650 for greater PQ but i dont need SMART Tv functionality.
> ...



LOL. I didn't buy yet but suscribed to your thread where you have asked the same. haha. Let's see what they have to say


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 13, 2012)

Samsung EH6030 is available for 35.5k with 2 glasses and 51 movie pack at ebay, this deal is really very good or I should say mouth watering.I am also attracted this deal.


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 15, 2012)

Nagarajan said:


> Hi Vaibhav,
> 
> Did you bought this Tv SAMSUNG UA32EH6030 ? I am also planning to buy this Tv and want to know about PQ when compared to SONY BRAVIA EX-650.
> My friends are all suggesting me to go with SONY EX-650 for greater PQ but i dont need SMART Tv functionality.
> ...



So finally yesterday I got a chance to experience the two tvs I had in mind SAMSUNG UA32EH6030, LG 32LM6400
Bro, believe me SAMSUNG EH6030 SUCKS!
Even to me the specs seemed interesting but after having a hands on experience I CAME TO THE FOLLOWING CONCLUSION:

1.SAMSUNG ACTIVE 3D SUCKS- GLASSES ARE BULKY, 3D IMAGES LOOK TOTALLY WASHED AWAY (REALLY GO AND EXPERIENCE YOURSELF),
2. EVEN 2D IMAGES ARE NOT THAT GOOD AS IN A LG
3. THE LG MODEL I AM TALKING ABOUT WAS SO SO IN A 32 INCH I MEAN THE 3D EFFECT WAS THERE BUT IT WAS NOT THAT CINEMATIC UNTIL YOU GO FOR A 46 INCH.
4.EVEN IN 32" LG TV IS FAR FAR BETTER THAN SAMSUNG EH6030- 3D IMAGES ARE VERY VERY BRIGHT , NO MOTION BLUR, LIGHT AND INEXPENSIVE GLASSES


PS- HOPE MY EXPERIENCE HELPED YOU . IF YOU ARE TIGHT ON BUDGET AND STILL WANT A 3D PLEASE GO FOR LG32LM3410
IT WAS PRICED AT 39,000 IN CHROMA STORE AND WAS MUCH BETTER THAN EH6030 FOR THE REASONS ALREADY DISCUSSED ABOVE ABOUT LG TVS BEING BETTER.

I ALSO UNFORTUNATELY REALIZED THAT MAY THE COMPANIES BRAG ABOUT THEIR CINEMATIC 3D EXPERIENCE BUT ITS STILL NOT AT PAR WITH THE REAL CINEMA

HAPPY BUYING ...FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME (FACEBOOK ID- vaibhav.kandpal1)



Sorry i forgot to sayuha lg3410 is not full hd but 720p though in 32" it does not make a difference.


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 15, 2012)

There is no doubt that in 3D LED TV segment LG is the best.


----------



## Nagarajan (Oct 15, 2012)

Which one is best to buy about PQ,response time,motion rate between UA32EH5000R & UA32EH6030R ? 

The difference I heard is only 3D and also not good in UA32EH6030R. So, Please ignore about 3D part on UA32EH6030R and advice me on other facts between those Tvs ?


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 15, 2012)

If u ask me between 6030 nd 5000 i wil place my bet on eh5000.
But plz gve lg 32lm3410 a try if u want to buy a t.v under 40,000 and 3d.


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 15, 2012)

Go for lg32lm3410 or lg32lm6400
The former is priced at 39,990 nd the latter at 48,000 in the retail mkt.


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 16, 2012)

If you want the best non 3D LED TV, then dump both and get Samsung 32ES5600


----------



## sumit_anand (Oct 16, 2012)

Vaibhav20 said:


> Okay got your point but the fact is I want a 32" t.v.
> The model you suggested is a SMART TV so preferably I will stick to SAMSUNG UA32EH6030 coz SMART TV features do no interest me at least not when compared to 3D.
> Also they are about the same price in the market so getting a 3D tv + 200hz CMR (GAMING )not a bad deal at the expense of SMART TV FEATURES rest features are all the same.
> 
> ...


Vaibhav - You have repeatedly mentioned "CMR" and gaming - I am wondering how CMR helps in gaming - can you elaborate, please? In addition, your requirements are a little mixed up - you need a 3D TV, but do not care for Smart TV features. Might I point out that 3D and Smart features are almost always concurrent features - AFAIK, all 3D TVs are Smart TVs. Even the TV models that you "particularly liked" - LG LM6400 and even the cheaper LM 3410 - are both Smart TVs AND 3D TVs. You would get better advice if you are clear in what you want.


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 16, 2012)

Duh! It was just once i said so ,that it helps but i accepted it was a mistake and have rather explained others that this is not the case in many of my posts later. 
I have already bought a lg 6400 so no point of discussing further anyways thanks for your help.

PS-SAMSUNG EH6030 IS A 3D T.V BUT NOT A SMART T.V AND THERE ARE MANY MORE


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 16, 2012)

Duh! It was just once i said so ,that it helps but i accepted it was a mistake and have rather explained others that this is not the case in many of my posts later. 
I have already bought a lg 6400 so no point of discussing further anyways thanks for your help.

PS-SAMSUNG EH6030 IS A 3D T.V BUT NOT A SMART T.V AND THERE ARE MANY MORE


----------

